# Got my Proform Picasso brush!



## HeadHoncho

This brush is so sweet! I slept with it under my pillow last night...J/K. 

I made a short video of it today.(sorry don't know how to embed the video) 




Im trying to get my local paint stores to carry this bad boy! This one is a sample brush straight from Proform.


----------



## Workaholic

John at Proform was going to send me a sample brush but after a couple exchanges I never heard from them again.


----------



## straight_lines

I love the brush, but have come to find they are lacking in durability. 

Not the bristles, they are pretty resilient. I have dented a new one so bad its a duster, and another the handle split in two places. :/


----------



## HeadHoncho

straight_lines said:


> I love the brush, but have come to find they are lacking in durability.
> 
> Not the bristles, they are pretty resilient. I have dented a new one so bad its a duster, and another the handle split in two places. :/


Your not supposed to throw them at your customers Dog! 


----------



## HeadHoncho

Workaholic said:


> John at Proform was going to send me a sample brush but after a couple exchanges I never heard from them again.


Just call em up and ask the receptionist to send you a sample.


----------



## straight_lines

This was from foot tapping dry. :icon_confused:


----------



## Workaholic

gcajnr21 said:


> Just call em up and ask the receptionist to send you a sample.


My last email with John he asked for my address and I gave it and never heard from them again, I sent him another email a month later with no response. Not meant to be. No worries. 



straight_lines said:


> This was from foot tapping dry. :icon_confused:


Most brush companies tell you not to kick them out, Corona says it voids warranty.


----------



## bikerboy

straight_lines said:


> This was from foot tapping dry. :icon_confused:


You need one of these:









:yes:


----------



## crays13

My pro form split twice also. Right down the hand on both sides to the metal. I was wondering if anyone else had this problem.


----------



## straight_lines

Yea me thinks its the wood, and metal used. Fast growth wood should only be used in processed wood products imo.


----------



## jack pauhl

no dents, no splits. My original brush is still in regular use. I sleep with mine under my pillow.


----------



## DeanV

I snapped a Wooster silver tip shaken water out of it after cleaning today. Not even hitting it on anything. Made a warranty claim.


----------



## TJ Paint

Will this brush make me the best painter in the world? And will it make me more money? 

If not, I'll stick with my woosters and coronas.


----------



## Different Strokes

bikerboy said:


> You need one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:


You can have mine, it's been in a empty 5'er in the back of my van with some paint sticks and a paper tiger since I bought them.


----------



## straight_lines

Why would you buy paint sticks? Don't you know they are free? :jester:


----------



## Masterpiece

I know there's a review floating around here about the Picasso brushes but any idea how it compares to the run of the mill Wooster Firms or Alphas or anything in the local paint stores??

I still like my Wooster Firm Shasta 2.5" (straight cut)..enough so that when Wooster discontinued them I had a case ordered lol. But I'm always up for something new. I really liked the Alpha when it first came out but found the 3" didn't seem to like to bend like the regular Firms when it came to tight inside cuts....and I don't really like sash brushes for most cutting.


----------



## straight_lines

Honestly the best brush I have ever used for holding a ton of paint, and laying it off consistently is the Alpha. 

Proform have its advantages over it, but the alpha beats it in that regard. 

Glad you posted it reminded me to post this. An almost new 3" proform...


----------



## crays13

thats exactly what happened to mine. did you leave in water overnight?


----------



## straight_lines

Yes, but the 3" flat was the only one that happened to, and I usually leave mine in water if its being used daily. All the angled sash brushes are fine, just getting worn. 

Well all but the 3" angle that I dropped and bent right on the angle end.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Ok guys, where are you getting these brushes at? Never seen one, and the first I ever heard about them was on this site.


----------



## crays13

same here, my 3 flat split but my 2.5 sash is fine. I soak mine too. I love this brush for interior trim. I'll probably go ahead and buy a case and just clean it after use. Thanks for posting that pic


----------



## straight_lines

Paul I ordered mine from the paintstore.com.


----------



## crays13

same


----------



## straight_lines

One of my favs for sure, and I will order more. Hopefully they will fix the issue with the flat. I am pretty sure its the wood used, and something with tighter rings is needed.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

straight_lines said:


> Paul I ordered mine from the paintstore.com.


Do you know anything about the manufacturer? Are they a new company? I'm just curious because I've been using Coronas for the last 15 or so years and been happy so far. 

I guess I'm just supprised I didn't know about this brush that a lot of you seem to be using and liking for the most part. The first I heard about it was a post of Jack Pauls here a while back.


----------



## straight_lines

Its a company from South Dakota I think. Asked for a sample, and had one with in a week. Used it for a few weeks and liked it. 

Brushes are moderately priced too. I have a 2 1/2" angled sash beaver tail that I wouldn't trade for any brush made.

PM JP I am sure he could tell you more than I. I can't remember the company reps name, he is a member here and responded in a proform thread several times.


----------



## RCP

You guys that are getting free samples, and even the ones paying for them, be sure to go to the mfr website or Facebook page and comment, and send any links to blogs you create.


----------



## Different Strokes

SL, that is pretty unreal how that handle split like that. You hang them in water with the heel of the brush out of the water right(not trying to insult your brush maintenance skills buddy). I'm just curious if too much water could have had a factor in that brush splitting like that. man.


----------



## straight_lines

Different Strokes said:


> SL, that is pretty unreal how that handle split like that. You hang them in water with the heel of the brush out of the water right(not trying to insult your brush maintenance skills buddy). I'm just curious if too much water could have had a factor in that brush splitting like that. man.


It shocked me, I have had handles split before but not just by leaving them in water. Its a new small company, and I think they will get it right once they learn of the problem. 

I really think its just fast growth wood that is the culprit, and its compounded by three nails straight in a row like that instead of on a diagonal.


----------



## Different Strokes

straight_lines said:


> Why would you buy paint sticks? Don't you know they are free? :jester:


It's odd but I always wonder if somehow I'm not paying for them while looking at my receipts from Ben Moore. :blink:


----------



## straight_lines

Touche, but the finish quality doesn't make you wonder if you should have bought another product.


----------



## Goode Painters

get mine from a local hardware store but you can go here http://www.thepaintstore.com/Proform_Picasso_Oval_Angled_Brush_p/pic1.htm...
thank me later!!


----------



## JoseyWales

I just bought one yesterday and I was very impressed! I was using Eco Spec and this paint brush handled it very well....It holds a ton of paint [semi-oval] and the brush always seems to hold a nice edge in every circumstance..It cleans up easily...They aren't too costly either....This is one of the best brushes I've ever used.


----------



## straight_lines

I still have the original sample they sent me. For sure the toughest model they make. 

Pics of it in this article on brush cleaning.


----------



## playedout6

I have some on the way...I will try them out and will post back . They might be the next best thing since sliced bread...might also take a bit to adapt being since I have used the same brush for so many years now . Apparently there is a Canadian distributor...I had KENT bring them in for me which is a company here in Atlantic Canada .


----------



## Jtpaintalot

I like these brushes for exteriors and brushing corners but find it doesnt do a nice enough Job on my cut lines . Holds paint well without dripping though!


----------



## RH

I know people seem to like them but I will continue to boycott them since they're made in China.


----------



## jack pauhl

researchhound said:


> I know people seem to like them but I will continue to boycott them since they're made in China.


I'm with you... but I didn't like how dark it was when I tried to boycott light bulbs.


----------



## RH

jack pauhl said:


> I'm with you... but I didn't like how dark it was when I tried to boycott light bulbs.


As long as I *have* a choice I'll exercise my right to do so. 
The way things are going, someday that choice may no longer exist.


----------



## alertchief

Anybody check where Ford Mustang transmissions are now built?


----------



## chrisn

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Ok guys, where are you getting these brushes at? Never seen one, and the first I ever heard about them was on this site.


 
http://www.thepaintstore.com/Proform_Picasso_Brushes_s/329.htm


----------



## boman47k

The closest I have seen to me is in Decatur, and I want to say Huntsville. 60/70 miles from where I am.

I guess if I ever get a 3 inch flat, I may put a wire around the part that splits. Duct tape or something.


----------



## mpminter

I've never had a brush handle crack, but then I usually clean my brushes with a wire brush and brush comb, spin them, and wrap them in newspaper to finish drying. I like starting the day with a dry, perfectly shaped brush:thumbsup:


----------



## Holly

straight_lines said:


> Honestly the best brush I have ever used for holding a ton of paint, and laying it off consistently is the Alpha.
> 
> Proform have its advantages over it, but the alpha beats it in that regard.
> 
> Glad you posted it reminded me to post this. An almost new 3" proform...


I have always really liked proform and have been using picasso sash brushes and the proform oval regular brush, but I have to say--somebody mentioned the alpha a few months ago (maybe you, straight lines?) and I gave it a try--it's the only thing I use now to cut in--razor sharp lines and FAST-- DAMN! I like the softer proform bristles for trim, though.


----------



## Workaholic

Holly said:


> I have always really liked proform and have been using picasso sash brushes and the proform oval regular brush, but I have to say--somebody mentioned the alpha a few months ago (maybe you, straight lines?) and I gave it a try--it's the only thing I use now to cut in--razor sharp lines and FAST-- DAMN! I like the softer proform bristles for trim, though.


Good to see you Holly.:thumbsup:


----------



## Holly

Hey Sean, Thanks for the welcome back. Painttalk is too fun, an excellent escape, so much so that I had to stop for awhile to focus on business. I've implemented a few new things in my business and they seem to be paying off significantly.

I LOVE the 2 1/4" core roller, but busted the cage after my first use (used a hammer in the crook of it to pop off the very tight sleeve, and the central spindle popped out.  I've got to look up that thread you talked about it in and order an other cage. 

Sorry to get off topic. Favorite brushes right now, Wooster Alpha, any regular Proform or their Picasso brush, and still like Corona chinex--really like it for outdoors, but good indoors, too; I think it keeps its integrity the longest of the three brands I mentioned.


----------



## Workaholic

Holly said:


> Hey Sean, Thanks for the welcome back. Painttalk is too fun, an excellent escape, so much so that I had to stop for awhile to focus on business. I've implemented a few new things in my business and they seem to be paying off significantly.
> 
> I LOVE the 2 1/4" core roller, but busted the cage after my first use (used a hammer in the crook of it to pop off the very tight sleeve, and the central spindle popped out.  I've got to look up that thread you talked about it in and order an other cage.
> 
> Sorry to get off topic. Favorite brushes right now, Wooster Alpha, any regular Proform or their Picasso brush, and still like Corona chinex--really like it for outdoors, but good indoors, too; I think it keeps its integrity the longest of the three brands I mentioned.


Sounds like everything is going well. You can get a frame for under 10 bucks, I have busted a few over the years. Glad you like the mop. lol.


----------



## Scotiadawg

Workaholic said:


> Sounds like everything is going well. You can get a frame for under 10 bucks, I have busted a few over the years. Glad you like the mop. lol.


Wooster cage? Under 10 bucks?


----------



## Workaholic

Scotiadawg said:


> Wooster cage? Under 10 bucks?


Wooster Big Ted frame. the 2-1/4" core is under ten + shipping, best to buy some other stuff for the free shipping.


----------



## Scotiadawg

Workaholic said:


> Wooster Big Ted frame. the 2-1/4" core is under ten + shipping, best to buy some other stuff for the free shipping.


Wonder if one of you americans want to adopt me ? The last Wooster cage I got was just under $20.00


----------



## Finn

Wooster cage ? My Canadian Brother are we rearing chickens now? Tell your Irish friend what a Wooster is ? Lol ok on a serious note I am out to buy a airless sprayer as American Brothers in the trade are spraying inside houses!! What will you think off next, my number 2 can spray I can't , never done it as in Ireland if you are painting a house more than 1000sq ft than you have somehow teleported to another country. Bless you all fellas whats your recommendation on a sprayer, I have a trailer with comp as well


----------



## wills fresh coat

Finn said:


> Wooster cage ? My Canadian Brother are we rearing chickens now? Tell your Irish friend what a Wooster is ? Lol ok on a serious note I am out to buy a airless sprayer as American Brothers in the trade are spraying inside houses!! What will you think off next, my number 2 can spray I can't , never done it as in Ireland if you are painting a house more than 1000sq ft than you have somehow teleported to another country. Bless you all fellas whats your recommendation on a sprayer, I have a trailer with comp as well


i would start with nothing smaller then a 795.....it will handle pretty much anything you throw at it


----------



## playedout6

I ordered a dozen of the 3 inch sash brushes today . That should t last us a few months if they get cleaned up properly after use . Thank you to you guys that mentioned these brushes . It would have been years before they would have shown up on the shelves here in Atlantic Canada .:thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic

boman47k said:


> The closest I have seen to me is in Decatur, and I want to say Huntsville. 60/70 miles from where I am.


I have not noticed them in the stores I go to but if I see em I will let you know Rick.




Finn said:


> Wooster cage ? My Canadian Brother are we rearing chickens now? Tell your Irish friend what a Wooster is ?


Wooster is a paint supply company they sell brushes roller frames, covers and stuff. 

http://www.woosterbrush.com/Catalog/PaintingEquipment/RollerFrames


----------



## Paint and Hammer

Well...got a say - I'm getting off the Proform train. 

Going back to my Zachary's.


----------



## Workaholic

Paint and Hammer said:


> Well...got a say - I'm getting off the Proform train.
> 
> Going back to my Zachary's.


I never got on but would like to hear why?


----------



## Paint and Hammer

Workaholic said:


> I never got on but would like to hear why?


Not as much that I don't like it, I like the Zachary more. The Zachary has the straight cut and is a thin brush that I really like. I feel it lays out better. 

It did seem that I would go through them pretty quick.


----------



## Workaholic

Paint and Hammer said:


> Not as much that I don't like it, I like the Zachary more. The Zachary has the straight cut and is a thin brush that I really like. I feel it lays out better.
> 
> It did seem that I would go through them pretty quick.


No experience with the Zachery's lets do a new brush swap, what do you want to try?


----------



## Paint and Hammer

Workaholic said:


> No experience with the Zachery's lets do a new brush swap, what do you want to try?


I dunno what I'd want to try. Thoughts?

I'd be happy to send you some either way...want some?


----------



## NEPS.US

Sure.


----------



## Paint and Hammer

NEPS.US said:


> Sure.


I wouldn't have a problem sending you some too....wanna trade for a capspray 10000?


----------



## Workaholic

Paint and Hammer said:


> I wouldn't have a problem sending you some too....wanna trade for a capspray 10000?


That sounds like Neps area. Even though I tried to get a price off him before for that set up. 

I was thinking a brush swap but when I did it with Mistcoat it was probably more unique since we were in a geographical and economical different areas. You and I can buy the same stuff.


----------



## NEPS.US

Paint and Hammer said:


> I wouldn't have a problem sending you some too....wanna trade for a capspray 10000?


Ok..


----------



## Paint and Hammer

NEPS.US said:


> Ok..


Sweeeeet!!!


----------



## NEPS.US

I'm not kidding.


----------



## Paint and Hammer

NEPS.US said:


> I'm not kidding.


Me either....how many you want?


----------



## NEPS.US

1....


----------



## NEPS.US

I'm only giving you 1 sprayer. Fair is fair.


----------



## Paint and Hammer

NEPS.US said:


> 1....



2.5"...deal


----------



## Workaholic

lol now I feel disrespected. 

If I could not get it then I will be happy knowing Paul is getting it. :whistling2:


----------



## NEPS.US

Yup.


----------



## NEPS.US

Workaholic said:


> lol now I feel disrespected.
> 
> If I could not get it then I will be happy knowing Paul is getting it. :whistling2:


Your leaving us.


----------



## DeanV

I will send a 3.5" semi oval corona for a sprayer. None of this weak 2.5" stuff.


----------



## NEPS.US

And you never offered anything. 

How many times did I write that a good cigar and a six pack could take it home.


----------



## NEPS.US

DeanV said:


> I will send a 3.5" semi oval corona for a sprayer. None of this weak 2.5" stuff.


I'm only used to 2.5 inches in my hand.


----------



## Workaholic

NEPS.US said:


> Your leaving us.


Not anytime soon. 



NEPS.US said:


> And you never offered anything.
> 
> How many times did I write that a good cigar and a six pack could take it home.


The last offer was if I would perma ban Klaw and he reported the post and another mod trashed it. 

You eventually told me if you got rid of it you would regret it. 

So in all reality you owe another mod the thing for perma banning Kevin but F'em send it to P&H. 

lol


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

NEPS.US said:


> I'm only used to 2.5 inches in my hand.


LOL. You get a "thanks" for that one.


----------



## DeanV

NEPS.US said:


> And you never offered anything.
> 
> How many times did I write that a good cigar and a six pack could take it home.


If only I knew you were serious and I knew the difference between a good and bad cigar

my loss is p&h's good fortune.


----------



## NEPS.US

P&H really deserves it. That poor guy "thanks" me for almost every post I make. He really makes me feel smart!


----------



## NEPS.US

Workaholic said:


> Not anytime soon.
> 
> 
> The last offer was if I would perma ban Klaw and he reported the post and another mod trashed it.
> 
> You eventually told me if you got rid of it you would regret it.
> 
> So in all reality you owe another mod the thing for perma banning Kevin but F'em send it to P&H.
> 
> lol


LMAO!!!!! See? You had a shot.


----------



## Workaholic

This thread reminds me of PT of the past.


----------



## NEPS.US

That's because Bill is passed out.


----------



## Paint and Hammer

NEPS.US said:


> P&H really deserves it. That poor guy "thanks" me for almost every post I make. He really makes me feel smart!


Now you are making me feel dirty.


----------



## Workaholic

NEPS.US said:


> LMAO!!!!! See? You had a shot.


Story of my life. 



NEPS.US said:


> That's because Bill is passed out.


He is probably banging his head against the headboard as we speak. Telepathy. 



Paint and Hammer said:


> Now you are making me feel dirty.


It is a compliment coming from Neps.


----------



## NEPS.US

Workaholic said:


> He is probably banging his head against the headboard as we speak. Telepathy.


Ummm......... The last thing I do NOT want to think about is Bill, banging and headboards.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

NEPS.US said:


> Ummm......... The last thing I do NOT want to think about is Bill, banging and headboards.


Maybe the Wenderfull is wearing that nun outfit tonight? :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic

NEPS.US said:


> Ummm......... The last thing I do NOT want to think about is Bill, banging and headboards.


lol once you think it you will try to drown it out with what ever is in the bottom of the bottle and the medicine cabinet.


----------



## NEPS.US

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Maybe the Wenderfull is wearing that nun outfit tonight? :whistling2:


LMFAO!!!!!!

That is the funniest thing I have ever read on PT.


----------



## Workaholic

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Maybe the Wenderfull is wearing that nun outfit tonight? :whistling2:


I thought Bill stretched it out.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Sean, I'm counting on you to lift the ban that Bill gives me. :yes:


----------



## Workaholic

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Sean, I'm counting on you to lift the ban that Bill gives me. :yes:


You can count on me Paul. 

Now go nuts!


----------



## NEPS.US

Sh!t Bills on. I'm outta here!


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

NEPS.US said:


> Sh!t Bills on. I'm outta here!


Oh crap......


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Its been nice knowing you Chris. I'll say hi to KLaw for you.


----------



## Workaholic

A frown is pointed towards you two.


----------



## NEPS.US

This thread will be nothing but a distant memory tomorrow. 

After Bill trashes it.


----------



## Mike the Paint Guy

*No need to foot tap this brush*



straight_lines said:


> This was from foot tapping dry. :icon_confused:


The beauty of Picasso Brushes is that you don't need to tap them dry. Simply spin it in your hands after washing and you are good to go. The bristles won't finger together either if you go to use it right after you clean it. Best brush I have ever come across!


----------



## 1963 Sovereign

besides,is foot tapping a brush a kiss of death for that brush,according to purdy ?


----------



## Workaholic

Still entertaining to read the previous pages.


----------

